# Boston towing



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fuck you, you car stealing cunts.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

That is all


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

They pay off the right people at Government Center.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Apparently my beef is with Stadium in Brighton.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Went in to visit a friend from out of town after the game. Street cleaning....didn't plan on staying till after midnight. They must have yanked it at 12:01. My own faults, but the usurious storage fees are criminal.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hush said:


> Went in to visit a friend from out of town after the game. Street cleaning....didn't plan on staying till after midnight. They must have yanked it at 12:01. My own faults, but the usurious storage fees are criminal.


I've had to get the car from in and out a couple times from South Hampton st...thank god for that ATM at Transit PD. Usually if ya catch them they'll drop it for $50, extortion IMO.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

It's extortion at the state level. Police tow fees are enumerated in CMRs. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bards90 (Jul 21, 2012)

I feel your anger . Same company towed mine out of my apt complex a few years ago . They claimed my parking pass wasn't properly displayed . My car was there every night for two years .Pass in the same spot . Different circumstances but they are all crooks . No more breaks for them since .


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Bards90 said:


> I feel your anger . Same company towed mine out of my apt complex a few years ago . They claimed my parking pass wasn't properly displayed . My car was there every night for two years .Pass in the same spot . Different circumstances but they are all crooks . No more breaks for them since .


Hammer tow trucks whenever you can.

Both straps not locked down properly? Fuck you here's your ticket. Tire tread depth improper on your truck? Ticket. Didn't properly clean the site after a tow? Fuck you ticket. improper lighting display on any electrical equipment? Fuck you.

I hate tow trucks


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Its state sponsored extortion, they get contracts for kickbacks and can charge outrageous fees.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

BTD gave up street cleaning to the privates a few years ago-City gets a portion of the tow fee and the ticket $$...Even better scam from BTD towing cars for expired inspection sticker!
Got towed the night of my bachelor party from Lansdowne St-went to pick up the car at the lot, looking for a little consideration(willing to pay the tow, but not 2 day's storage because the clock went past midnight). Guy in the office was complete douchebag POS, needless to say things got a little testy. Guy stands up and pulls his coat back like he was Wyatt Earp or something-never said a word, knew what he could get away with-the threat was there. Since I was unarmed, I politely left, went down stairs and told the dude at the lot Dwayne said it was OK, flashed him the tin and drove my car out.
Since Karma is a bitch, I saw this guy's name on a list of candidates to come on BPD. Needless to say I made a call on his behalf, he never knew what hit him, and his dream of a career in law enforcement ?
Oh, and from that day forward I never went out without my gun.
The statute of limitations has long expired...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome. I paid, THEN they told me the car was across the street un an unguarded, unlocked, unmonitored lot. Tow, 1 day storage, and ticket. And no love for the Worcester County Sheriff Reserve Constable Secret Squirrel Division either. Or the United States Attorney's office.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mr Scribbles said:


> BTD gave up street cleaning to the privates a few years ago-City gets a portion of the tow fee and the ticket $$...Even better scam from BTD towing cars for expired inspection sticker!
> Got towed the night of my bachelor party from Lansdowne St-went to pick up the car at the lot, looking for a little consideration(willing to pay the tow, but not 2 day's storage because the clock went past midnight). Guy in the office was complete douchebag POS, needless to say things got a little testy. Guy stands up and pulls his coat back like he was Wyatt Earp or something-never said a word, knew what he could get away with-the threat was there. Since I was unarmed, I* politely left, went down stairs and told the dude at the lot Dwayne said it was OK, flashed him the tin and drove my car out.*
> *Since Karma is a bitch, I saw this guy's name on a list of candidates to come on BPD. Needless to say I made a call on his behalf, he never knew what hit him, and his dream of a career in law enforcement ?*
> Oh, and from that day forward I never went out without my gun.
> The statute of limitations has long expired...


Simply awesome


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

Most of the tow companies we contract with are good, no complaints.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Hush said:


> Awesome. I paid, THEN they told me the car was across the street un an unguarded, unlocked, unmonitored lot. Tow, 1 day storage, and ticket. And no love for the Worcester County Sheriff Reserve Constable Secret Squirrel Division either. Or the United States Attorney's office.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

But you can bet.them tow trucks do..


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

have felt your pain many times !!!

one foot over the crosswalk, street cleaning, snow emergency, bad sticker, etc

My favorite was cars being towed on the "threat" of snow. Not one flake fell, but they towed everything on Day Blvd.

Maybe it's just me, but Southie is the worst. Handing over a couple hundred to some greasy low life is the pits.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Mr Scribbles said:


> BTD gave up street cleaning to the privates a few years ago-City gets a portion of the tow fee and the ticket $$...Even better scam from BTD towing cars for expired inspection sticker!
> Got towed the night of my bachelor party from Lansdowne St-went to pick up the car at the lot, looking for a little consideration(willing to pay the tow, but not 2 day's storage because the clock went past midnight). Guy in the office was complete douchebag POS, needless to say things got a little testy. Guy stands up and pulls his coat back like he was Wyatt Earp or something-never said a word, knew what he could get away with-the threat was there. Since I was unarmed, I politely left, went down stairs and told the dude at the lot Dwayne said it was OK, flashed him the tin and drove my car out.
> Since Karma is a bitch, I saw this guy's name on a list of candidates to come on BPD. Needless to say I made a call on his behalf, he never knew what hit him, and his dream of a career in law enforcement ?
> Oh, and from that day forward I never went out without my gun.
> The statute of limitations has long expired...


One of the best replies I've seen on MC, awesome story Scribbles!


----------

